# problems with sentra



## Exodus (May 2, 2006)

I have a 91 sentra 1.6, that does not like spark plugs. I was driving down the highway and at about 65mph i heard a pop and a huge lack of power. I pulled over, popped the hood and found a spark plug wire out, and the spark plug laying on the engine. I had to get a new plug and rethread, to get it off the road. What sould i do now, get a new engine, try a repair?????????http://www.nissanforums.com/images/smilies/mad.gif
http://www.nissanforums.com/images/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## Exodus (May 2, 2006)

Does anybody have any answers, is it worth the repair to the block, or is better to get a used engine


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

You can put a "helicoil" kit in the sparkplug threads.


----------



## pugh4886 (May 6, 2006)

I have a 1994 nissan sentra and the engine misses at 50 to 60 mph. I have replaced everything and it still misses. Hope you can help me too


----------



## Exodus (May 2, 2006)

dose anybody have any idea what causes this, or how to fix it. Other than some routine repairs, i have not had any other trouble, this is the first major problem.


----------



## pugh4886 (May 6, 2006)

I have a 1994 nissan sentra 1.6 engine


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

the answer was said. Get a Heli-coil kit and repair the head. it's actualy quite easy.


----------



## Exodus (May 2, 2006)

there is more than the plug at stack now. i found oil leaks in several spots, centralized around the pullies. the car runs, but it runs poorly, very little power, and it back fires, so i think there is a major engine problem, which is in need of a new engine.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

sounds like a 1.6 liter engine which is missing a cylinder. No 4 cylinder engine has power with one cylinder not firing. You probably have a leaking main seal and maybe some other things. you might not need an engine. just to fix some things with the current one that you have.


----------



## Exodus (May 2, 2006)

Is it worth the fix, or is it worth the hastle of a new engine.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Get an estimate from a trustworthy mechanic for the price of fixing it. If it cost too much, they sell these engines for like 500 bucks on ebay. Or you can try craigslist for your area.


----------



## justin_b31 (Nov 16, 2005)

don't know about the plugs but the leak is proably the front cover, supposedly an easy fix. Had mine fixed 4 years ago for $150-$200 at a Nissan Dealer..it's leakin again now because I overtightened the alternator  so I'm hopin its the same seal


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Your oil leak is the front main seal. Happens to every high mileage GA16. It's a 5 dollar seal and 30 minute job if you have access to an impact wrench. You just take off the front passenger wheel and mud guard, take off the belt, use the impact wrench to take off the crank pulley, remove the old seal, carefully push in the new seal, and button everything back up.

Not sure about the helicoil, but enough people have done them that I doubt it would justify a new motor that could have a myriad of new problems.

pugh4886 start your own thread. You won't get any help by hijacking someone else's thread.


----------



## travis_k (Jan 14, 2005)

Fix the oil leaks, and either fix the threads in the head you have or get another one. If you are going to drive a car like that you are going to have to learn to work on them, and if you are thinking about buying a new engine anyway, what are you going to hurt by trying to fix the one you have?


----------



## Exodus (May 2, 2006)

yeah, true, thanks man


----------

